# Breastfeeding and parasite cleanse, enemas, tinicures



## catitati (May 26, 2014)

Hello has anyone been told by a healthcare professional that any of these are safe while breastfeeding? Has anyone heard of OrganicOlivia.com? She has formulated a parasite cleanse with her Chinese medicine doctor which is helpful or successful in treating ovarian cysts as parasites are usually a great problem. I know that they have wormwood and a few other are in herbs. *Also has anyone given their baby specific safe levels of herbs/ tinicures to treat or prevent parasite flourishing grounds?


----------



## Marumi (Jul 19, 2015)

I have done a parasite cleanse while breastfeeding when my son was about 2 years old. I don't think any medical professionals will endorse it since parasite cleanses are not a thing of mainstream medicine. 
You will find lots of conflicting information.


----------



## CarolS (Nov 20, 2015)

Marumi said:


> I have done a parasite cleanse while breastfeeding when my son was about 2 years old. I don't think any medical professionals will endorse it since parasite cleanses are not a thing of mainstream medicine.
> You will find lots of conflicting information.


When you did the cleanse, did you do enemas? Garlic one or ??


----------



## Marumi (Jul 19, 2015)

No enemas. I used Parastroy supplements. It certainly got out little worms...possibly hook worms.


----------

